# Diana is crafting Ironwood Dresser!



## Chknifuron (Apr 21, 2020)

1) please be patient. I’ll take a couple of ppl at a time 

2) please be careful of flowers and paths

3) she is straightup, past town square, over bridge..White House black roof

4) it’s free....
but I always love special flowers  looking especially for white mums
or....my any wishlist item if your in a really giving mood.  Lol




__





						Wish List by chknifuron | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Wish List, a list by chknifuron containing 14 items




					villagerdb.com
				




 5) please leave through airport
(Not sure why, but everyone else writes this


----------



## Jenny_ysy (Apr 21, 2020)

Can I come please!


----------



## LoserMom (Apr 21, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## Chknifuron (Apr 21, 2020)

Sent above


----------



## Embers (Apr 21, 2020)

Oh I would love to visit if possible! I have some white mums growing that I can bring.


----------



## Hayleigh_1 (Apr 21, 2020)

Can I come please!


----------



## Chknifuron (Apr 21, 2020)

Hayleigh_1 said:


> Can I come please!


One sec. should be ok. I’ll like post before sending dodo


----------



## Shatteredk (Apr 21, 2020)

I would love to stop by!


----------



## hailee (Apr 21, 2020)

I would also love to drop by!


----------



## amylase (Apr 21, 2020)

I would like to stop by please.


----------



## Vanillite (Apr 21, 2020)

I would love to stop by if possible! 
Edit: I have a pot rack and shower set I can bring!


----------



## theravenboys (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love to visit!


----------



## Jas (Apr 21, 2020)

i would love to come if okay!


----------



## Chknifuron (Apr 21, 2020)

In next group. Trying 3 at a time.


----------



## Cinnamom (Apr 21, 2020)

Would love to come!! I am Konomi from Dango Island! 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020

I can bring white mums for you!


----------



## mayorofwaldosia (Apr 21, 2020)

Can I come? ^^


----------



## thanat0aster (Apr 21, 2020)

Adding myself! desperate for this DIY!


----------



## Chknifuron (Apr 21, 2020)

Sorry. Going as fast as I can. 
just let in the next 3. If I like your post then I’ll send pm. 
thanks. Know this is a popular one. 
just want to help as many ppl as possible.


----------



## Polilla (Apr 21, 2020)

May i come please, can bring white mums


----------



## Chknifuron (Apr 21, 2020)

Sorry. Just got an error. 
melt me check if she’s still crafting.
If I pmd u dodo I will send new one. 
stay tuned.


----------



## eSSentrikGirl (Apr 21, 2020)

Can I please visit? Thank you


----------



## Chknifuron (Apr 21, 2020)

Ok. That’s it. Closing for now. 
glad to help all with this


----------



## Deca (Apr 21, 2020)

Edit: nvm


----------

